
Internet Archive, after Trump win, looks to create alternate site in Canada - forgotAgain
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3144757/internet/internet-archive-after-trump-win-looks-to-create-alternate-site-in-canada.html
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13065599)

------
throwaway420
a) Having redundant copies of data in different locations and legal
jurisdictions is a great thing. Didn't they have a fire at their office a few
years ago that destroyed a bunch of equipment? But why Canada and not
someplace in Europe or Asia, for example? Having it in a location that's so
completely friendly with the US government like Canada might not be an
advantage if you're concerned they'll go after you for political reasons.
Hell, put it in the Philippines or something: if the US ever goes after them,
they'll be tickled for an opportunity to embarrass the US.

b) If you're scared of guys like Trump having too much power to shut down the
internet, don't let the government take it just because your guy happens to
have the power. Generalizing a bit here, but the Right tolerated gross
government expansion of all aspects of society when Bush was in charge and
then got hysterical when Obama took over as they were concerned about him
abusing it. Now the Left is freaking out about all of the power that Trump
will have. When will both sides learn that no government should be left
untrusted with unchecked power?

c) Has Trump threatened to go after sites like the internet archive in any
special way? I don't think he has any significant relevance here. I think
they're invoking Trump because a lot of people are overly hysterical about him
right now and it probably makes it easier for them to raise money. If I was
running any kind of charity right now, essentially saying "Trump is bad, give
us money" would be a great message for a nice boost.

~~~
orionblastar
I don't think Trump knows what the Internet Archive is much less wants to shut
it down.

There is a lot of panic from the left-wingers basically accusing Trump of many
different things and even GWB wasn't demonized this much.

I guess their data recovery plan now has an surviving the Trumpopclypse?

